# Stem Mold?



## flmsmkr (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello all, has anyone ever seen this on the base of their stem? This being my first grow, I can't tell if this is a normal color in this stage or some type of mold... Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 

Info:

Seed Grow (Unknown Strain)
Flower Week 3
Ebb & Flow w/ Hydroton & Rockwool Cube
x3 Irrigations per day @ 15 min.
600w HPS (12/12) ; 6 in. fan (24 hrs/var speed)


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

looks normal to me but I could be wrong...u will get more opinions!


----------



## flmsmkr (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input 2Dog, and lets hope your not wrong


----------



## gmo (Nov 19, 2009)

That's not mold.  Those are root bumps, if you bury the stem over those bumps it'll put out roots from them.


----------



## gmo (Nov 19, 2009)

It looks like it goes up pretty high.  What is your RH?  If your humidity is to high that is likely the problem.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

Better air movement will help also. A fan under the top canopy


----------



## gmo (Nov 19, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2009)

Perfectly normal.

All mature thick stem MJ plants grow it, its like a bark growth.

Every one of my plants grows it.

No worries 

eace:


----------



## flmsmkr (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone! That really calms me down a bit, as this is my only plant... It's nice to have such a responsive community here at MP  

*gmo:* my rh on average is about 30% to 38%; but i think it might be a lil bit higher at the base of the plant, due to the hydroton retaining some moisture (smells moist at base).

*ozzydiodude:* I think your right; I have a circulating fan on the upper part of the canopy, but the lower area is below its airflow. Should work on gettin something under there...

*HippyInEngland:* thanks for the positive vibe


----------

